# Fishfinder transducers



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

I've been looking at fitting a fishfinder to the Swing but noticed that you can buy as an option in-hull transducers. Can anyone please advice whether the standard transducer would be ok or do I need to fork out the $$$ for an in-hull transducers.

Thinking of the NAVMAN 4430 which is available under $200 on Ebay? Any comments on this sounder or are there other recommendations which give better value for your dollars around the same price range or better. Thanks


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny

LizardWizard is using a Navman with transducer inside his yak, and is very happy.

Notice in the Whitworths catalogue they quote 2 different Navman tranducers, but know on the Cuda, their transducer is used in water, or through hull.

A mate had a minor problem with a Navman [very rare] and rang them and they were extremely helpful, so maybe try that option for advice.

On plastic boats really can't see there would be any problem through the hull with the standard trannie


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

G`day Danny, I put a 4430 in my kayak and just sat the standard transducer inside the hull in a great blob of silicone. Only tip once you start to build the blob of silicone keep the tip of tube or cartridge in the blob so as not to pull air bubbles into it. Giving everything a GENTLE warmup with hairdryer or such also seems to help. Also a rub down beforehand with metho to get rid of any oilyness. Worked first time for me and is still going strong. Good luck. Steve.


----------

